# Territorial aggression



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all-

Drake will be a year old next week and he is becoming very territorial of space. He is NEVER aggressive towards us nor his toys or food but if someone walks by the house he barks (which to an extent I'm fine with) but he also approaches aggressively. Once he gets to the person he usually is tail wagging and fine-has never bit but he seems scary and I'm worried someone may actually hurt him. He also approaches children this way in front of our house and has scared them into crying. Once he reached the child he was fine. We also went camping this weekend and if anyone walked past our site he ran towards them barking. We have hired a trainer in the past and have used treats but once he's focused it's hard to break. A friend offered to let us borrow her shock collar but that breaks my heart-but not as much as people fearing him when he's such a sweet pup. Help!!!


----------

